

Show HN: Super simple web polling tool - ngthatsme
http://question.askqu.co/

======
ngthatsme
Some screenshots: [http://imgur.com/a/4sDuA](http://imgur.com/a/4sDuA)

Once you create a poll, you can share the URL to get more votes.

edited: for formatting

~~~
marvel_boy
Simple & powerful. What languages or frameworks have you used to develop this
poll app?

~~~
ngthatsme
Hey, thanks! Used javascript, angular, node, express, parse, html5 and SASS

------
ngthatsme
Here's a good example question, someone just posted this:

Is node.js the only real dev language?

Vote here:
[http://question.askqu.co/question/By44et3XAD/](http://question.askqu.co/question/By44et3XAD/)

